# Bonfire at my place



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

So I'm gonna be hosting a party in the woods and I'd like to invite any StP members that would like to come. Right now its BYOB, but if we get enough people coming, we'll buy a keg of beer and handles of stuff. Right now, my facebook event has 6 people attending and 3 maybes, with 11 others invited without reply.

The event is gonna be held in the woods behind the trailer park I'm living in right now, by a swimming hole. I'm in Wilkes Barre PA, near the casino. If you come into town and wanna come, let me know and I'll tell you how to get up here. Anything else you wanna know, ask away.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Nov 28, 2011)

Also, its on the 17th of December... How did I forget to put that?


----------



## carnytrash (Dec 1, 2011)

If I can find a way up there, I'd like to come.


----------



## TheUndeadPhoenix (Dec 1, 2011)

carnytrash said:


> If I can find a way up there, I'd like to come.


Alright, lemme know if you're able to get up here. Hopefully gonna have a big ass party.


----------

